# Kernel 3.9 - can't boot qemu with accel=kvm

## VoVaN

After upgrading kernel from 3.8.x to 3.9 I booting kvm with kvm acceleration enabled stuck at or after iPXE initialization:

/usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 ... works as expected

/usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 -machine accel=kvm ... stuck

I'd appreciate any thoughts regarding this problem.

----------

## ak47wj

VoVaN, it's same to me. Do you have any progress?

----------

## VoVaN

 *ak47wj wrote:*   

> VoVaN, it's same to me. Do you have any progress?

 

Just in case, I've tried qemu-1.4.1 with is not in portage yet, but the new version has exactly the same problem. Maybe it's a good idea to ask in the qemu mailing list of fill a bug. I'm really busy today, but tomorrow I'll do.

----------

## VoVaN

It looks like passing the emulate_invalid_guest_state=0 to the kvm_intel  kernel modules solves the problem. However I'm not aware of any consequences of this change.

See also: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.emulators.kvm.devel/109461

Regards,

Vlad.

----------

## jamapii

Maybe kernel 3.9.1 works, there is a fix

"KVM: X86 emulator: fix source operand decoding for 8bit mov[zs]x instructions"

update: tried it, still hangs, with qemu 1.4.0

update: qemu 1.4.1 doesn't help either

update: kernel 3.9.3 works

----------

